# οι αποκάτω



## Themis (Jun 3, 2013)

Με αφορμή τους "αγανακτισμένους" και άλλα φαινόμενα της κρίσης, ένα κείμενο αναφέρεται χωριστά σε μεσαία και εργατικά στρώματα και μιλάει για "ένα αίτημα που εκφράζει το όριο της κοινωνικής κατάστασης όλων των τάξεων και στρωμάτων στα οποία ανήκουν οι αποκάτω". Για αυτό το "αποκάτω", μου φαίνονται πολύ περιοριστικά το underprivileged ή το deprived, αφού δεν γίνεται αναφορά στα φτωχότερα ούτε, κατά μείζονα λόγο, σε εξαθλιωμένα στρώματα. Από την άλλη, δεν μνημονεύονται στην ίδια ή σε αμέσως προηγούμενη φράση οι "αποπάνω", ώστε να βοηθηθεί η κατανόηση. Οριακά, ίσως το "those at the bottom" να έστεκε, αν είχε δίπλα του το "those at the top" και μπορούσε να δομηθεί η φράση έτσι που να δίνεται η εντύπωση περισσότερο ενός δίπολου παρά δύο άκρων μιας κοινωνικής κλίμακας που έχει κάμποσα ανάμεσά τους. Από μόνο του, όμως, το "those at the bottom" νομίζω ότι θα έφερνε στο μυαλό τις εντελώς κατώτερες βαθμίδες, τους underpivileged. Αναρωτιέμαι αν υπάρχουν καλύτερες ιδέες, κι επίσης πώς σας φαίνεται το "those below" που μέχρι στιγμής μου έχει φανεί πιο αποδεκτό.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 3, 2013)

Μου θυμίζει το "Κάτω οι πάνω, πάνω κανείς" :) 
Συμφωνώ κι εγώ ότι τα underprivileged ή το deprived είναι πολύ περιοριστικά. Και πραγματικά δεν ξέρω πώς θα μπορούσαμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τα top/bottom upper/lower ή below για να αποδώσουμε αυτή την έννοια χωρίς να δίνουμε την αίσθηση ότι αναφερόμαστε στα άκρα των κοινωνικών τάξεων. Οπότε θα πω κάτι ξερό και θα περιμένω τις καλύτερες ιδέες των επόμενων. Πάμε: Αν οι "πάνω" είναι αυτοί που κάνουν κουμάντο, και άρα *the ruling class*, θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι οι κάτω είναι *the ruled*. Αυτό.
Επίσης, on a different note, βρίσκω συναρπαστική τη χρήση του top και bottom σε κόντεξτ BDSM. Όπου top είναι ο/η dominant και bottom φυσικά ο/η submissive, αλλά υπάρχει ολόκληρη παραφιλολογία στο θέμα -αμ τι νομίζατε; - για παράδειγμα topping from the bottom. 'Οποτε το βλέπω μου έρχεται να αναφωνήσω: Αμ ξυπνήσαν οι σκλάβοι, Αντωνάκη μου! Revolution made simple.


----------



## daeman (Jun 3, 2013)

...
Το «those below» μ' αρέσει. Όπως το ελληνικό, οι αποκάτω, χωρίς να λέει κάτω από τι.
Δεν το βάζουμε κάτω όμως. Θα τα βάλουμε κάτω και κάτι θα προκύψει.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2013)

How about the _lower ranks (of society_, εννοείται)?

http://www.google.com/search?q="the+lower+ranks+of+society"


----------



## Themis (Jun 3, 2013)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους, τώρα είναι πιο εμπεριστατωμένες οι αμφιβολίες μου! Τη χρήση που έχω θα την ήθελα ασαφή περίπου όσο και το ελληνικό. Η εκδοχή της Ολ δίνει έμφαση στο ζήτημα της εξουσίας, η εκδοχή του Νίκελ δίνει έμφαση στην κοινωνικοοικονομική θέση, η εκδοχή του Δαεμάνου δίνει αισιοδοξία ("Δεν το βάζουμε κάτω όμως. Θα τα βάλουμε κάτω και κάτι θα προκύψει" - αυτό είπες, σύντεκνε, και περιμένω επαλήθευση). Δεν ξέρω τι θα προτείνω τελικά, αλλά είναι σίγουρο ότι αδυνατώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο από όσα είπατε.

Το ότι τα κοινότατα "οι αποπάνω" και "οι αποκάτω" μας θέτουν πρόβλημα με κάνει να αναρωτιέμαι μήπως πρέπει να τα βάλουμε δίπλα στο φιλότιμο, που το έχουμε μόνο εμείς και όχι οι άγλωσσοι οι ξένοι - εμείς τους λέγαμε "ούλε, ούλε" κι αυτοί το κατάντησαν "χαλόου" οι τρισβάρβαροι!
Ολ, όταν εντρυφήσω στο BDSM, θα χρειαστώ τα φώτα σου. Το σημασιολογικό εύρος εκείνου του "topping from the bottom" εξακολουθεί να με προβληματίζει.


----------



## pontios (Jun 3, 2013)

Υπάρχει κι αυτό ... the underclass.
(It sounded promising - but it might be a bit vague and too American, going by the wiki article, below?).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Underclass ?


----------



## anef (Jun 3, 2013)

Θέμη, η απόδοση που πρότεινες αρχικά, αλλά με την προσθήκη του _from_, είναι νομίζω η στάνταρ απόδοση γι' αυτό που ψάχνεις (την έχω συναντήσει αρκετές φορές σε κείμενα). Δηλ. στη δική σου περίπτωση _those from below_. Στο google θα βρεις την έκφραση και με διάφορους άλλους συνδυασμούς, π.χ. people from below, movements from below κλπ.


----------



## rogne (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 3, 2013)

Οπότε το below όπως φαίνεται είναι ό,τι πρέπει.


----------



## cougr (Jun 3, 2013)

Μήπως κάνει το _*underlings*_;

_However, it is almost always the rich (and their loyally aspirational upper middle class *underlings*) who defend this income disparity.......
Note the constant, ongoing propaganda against unions that mainly assist the blue-collar "working class" *underlings* of society.
The harder the *underlings* work, and the more meager their pleasures, the richer the ruling system will be.....
Executive offices are usually on the top floors; the *underlings* work below._


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2013)

Το πρόβλημά μου με το _underling_ θα ήταν η υποτιμητική χροιά που το συνοδεύει συχνά.

chiefly derogatory (ODE)

ordinarily it implies some degree of contempt (Webster's Synonyms)


----------



## cougr (Jun 3, 2013)

Αυτό όμως δεν ισχύει πάντοτε.

Για παράδειγμα:

TV networks hire the best executives and the best underlings.
He's got the best and most talented underlings working for him.
Budenholzer's hire was lauded in most NBA circles, as he's been one of the league's most respected underlings for the better part of a decade.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2013)

Ίσως έπρεπε να έχω τονίσει το «μου» στο «πρόβλημά μου». Δηλαδή, εμένα μου φαίνονται περίεργες και αυτές οι προτάσεις, δεν την έχω χωνέψει τη λέξη χωρίς την υποτιμητική χροιά.


----------



## cougr (Jun 3, 2013)

Το άλλο που είχα σκεφτεί ήταν το _*grassroots*_.

the common or ordinary people, especially as contrasted with the leadership or elite of a political party, social organization, etc.; the rank and file. (Dictionary.com)


_I ask you to go to my website and sign in, volunteer or contribute some cash so we the* grassroots* can start to clean out the ruling class._


----------



## cougr (Jun 3, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ίσως έπρεπε να έχω τονίσει το «μου» στο «πρόβλημά μου». Δηλαδή, εμένα μου φαίνονται περίεργες και αυτές οι προτάσεις, *δεν την έχω χωνέψει τη λέξη χωρίς την υποτιμητική χροιά*.



Άντε ακόμη μία απόπειρα ίσως σε πείσω.

If an elderly employee in a top job couldn't do the work, he would be provided with an *efficient underling who could make the necessary decisions* for him.

No matter what party is in power,* we the underlings* have to pay for mistakes of the previous administration

Nearly everyone with some power in an organization has one or more *trusted underlings, whose opinion holds great weight *with that particular person.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2013)

cougr said:


> Άντε ακόμη μία απόπειρα ίσως σε πείσω.



:) Τον Θέμη πρέπει να πείσεις. Μπορεί να είναι λιγότερο στραβόξυλο.

Πρόσεξε πάντως ότι στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις έχει τη σημασία του υποτακτικού, αυτού που είναι του χεριού μας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2013)

nickel said:


> Πρόσεξε πάντως ότι στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις έχει τη σημασία του υποτακτικού, αυτού που είναι του χεριού μας.


Ή του υφιστάμενου, του επαγγελματικού βοηθού, του μέλους του κατώτερου προσωπικού κλπ.


----------



## cougr (Jun 3, 2013)

nickel said:


> :) Τον Θέμη πρέπει να πείσεις. Μπορεί να είναι λιγότερο στραβόξυλο.



Πρόσεξε πάντως ότι στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις έχει τη σημασία του υποτακτικού, αυτού που είναι του χεριού μας.



drsiebenmal said:


> Ή του υφιστάμενου, του επαγγελματικού βοηθού, του μέλους του κατώτερου προσωπικού κλπ.



Ε ναι! Ήθελα απλώς να δείξω ότι σε αντίθεση με τους ορισμούς ορισμένων λεξικών, δεν έχει πάντα αρνητική χροιά.


----------



## daeman (Jun 3, 2013)

...
Άμα πάμε για under-, υπάρχει και το *underdogs*.

1. One that is expected to lose a contest or struggle, as in sports or politics.
2. One that is at a disadvantage.
The American Heritage Dictionary of the English Language, 2000.

1. the competitor least likely to win a fight or contest
2. a person in adversity or in a position of inferiority
Collins English Dictionary, 2003

1. a person who is expected to lose in a contest. 
2. a victim of social or political injustice.
Random House Kernerman Webster's College Dictionary, 2010.

OED:
*underdog* orig. U.S. [cf. _top-dog_] 
The beaten dog in a fight; _fig._ the party overcome or worsted in a contest; one who is in a state of inferiority or subjection. 

There's also _Beneath the Underdog_ by Charles Mingus, and its _Triumph_.


----------



## Themis (Jun 4, 2013)

Ωραίο μπρεϊνστόρμινγκ και καλή κολεξιόν αποδόσεων. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, θέλω να αποφύγω την περιοριστική αναφορά στα εντελώς κατώτερα κοινωνικά στρώματα, γι΄αυτό δεν μου κάνει το underclass. Επίσης, το underlings νομίζω ότι κατά βάση είναι... ό,τι είπαν ο Νίκελ και ο Δόκτορας. Η επέκταση της χρήσης δεν μου φαίνεται αρκετή για να αποφύγουμε την έννοια του υφισταμένου, του βοηθού, του υποτακτικού ή ακόμα και του τσιρακιού. Περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον παρουσιάζουν το underdogs (αλλά κάπως περιοριστικό κι αυτό) και το grassroots (αλλά δύσκολα το συλλαμβάνω χωρίς μια έννοια ιεραρχίας που είναι σαφώς στενότερη από τη συνολική κοινωνική διαβάθμιση).

Για το "those [κτλ.] _from_ below", που είπε η Άνεφ, δεν έχω καμιά αμφιβολία ως προς τη διάδοση της χρήσης. Δυσκολεύομαι όμως να το εννοήσω χωρίς μια ρητά αναφερόμενη ή υπονοούμενη κίνηση. Στη φράση μου ("ένα αίτημα που εκφράζει το όριο της κοινωνικής κατάστασης όλων των τάξεων και στρωμάτων στα οποία ανήκουν οι αποκάτω") αυτό το _from_ με ζορίζει.


----------



## cougr (Jun 4, 2013)

Επειδή το μπρεϊνστόρμινγκ δεν θα ήταν πλήρες χωρίς το «undersiders», είπα να το βάλω κι αυτό.


----------



## pontios (Jun 4, 2013)

Ένα ερώτημα -
Θα μπορούσαν αυτοί οι άνθρωποι που ανήκουν πιο κάτω από την εργατική τάξη να αναφέρονται ως "the socially excluded", οι κοινωνικά αποκλεισμένοι; .. αυτοί που για οποιονδήποτε λόγο έχουν χάσει τις ευκαιρίες που συνήθως παρέχονται στους υπόλοιπους;
Απλά ρωτάω ..
(or are the "socially excluded" one and the same with "the deprived", "the disenfranchised", "the marginalised"?
If you're below "working class" - I can't think of what else you could be other than "socially excluded").


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2013)

Στην πρόταση του Θέμη, αν ήθελα να υπηρετήσω το ελληνικό και να λάβω υπόψη μου ότι δεν αναφέρονται οι αποπάνω, θα έλεγα κάτι σαν «those below the top rungs».

Παρόμοιο: those below the upper class(es)
Άλλο παρόμοιο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2013)

those below society's horizon --ή παραείναι γλαφυρό; :)


----------



## daeman (Jun 4, 2013)

oliver_twisted said:


> ...
> και άρα *the ruling class*, θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι οι κάτω είναι *the ruled*.
> ...



the ruled out sing: When I ruled the world - Coldplay :)


----------



## cougr (Jun 4, 2013)

nickel said:


> Στην πρόταση του Θέμη, αν ήθελα να υπηρετήσω το ελληνικό και να λάβω υπόψη μου ότι δεν αναφέρονται οι αποπάνω, θα έλεγα κάτι σαν «those below the top rungs».
> 
> Παρόμοιο: those below the upper class(es)
> *Άλλο παρόμοιο;*



Below the higher echelons/top echelon/strata etc (of society).


----------



## cougr (Jun 5, 2013)

Μολονότι ο όρος «_underling_»-όπως έχει ήδη επισημανθεί από τον δόκτορα-χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως με την έννοια του _υφιστάμενου/κατώτερου προσωπικού_ κλπ. τώρα που βρήκα λίγο διαθέσιµο χρόνο να εξοικειωθώ κάπως καλύτερα με τον όρο «_οι αποκάτω_», θεωρώ ότι σε πολλές περιπτώσεις αποδίδεται εύστοχα με την ευρύτερη έννοια του «_underlings_», το οποίο θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί (και συχνά χρησιμοποιείται) ως το ένα μέρος συγκεκριμένων δίπολων, όπως για παράδειγμα: _aristocrats-underlings, elite-underlings, masters-underlings, overlords-underlings, ruling class-underlings, upperlings-underlings, _κ.ο.κ.


----------

